# New



## GetLifted (May 3, 2015)

Haven't lifted in a few years but just got started back a few months ago and came across this site while doing some research. Anyway, hello all.  I've got some stats listed below as well.


Age: 27
Height: 5'6" 
Weight: 165
BF: Who knows?

Barbell Bench Press: 235 lbs 1RM (previous personal best 275 lbs)
Incline Bench Press: 185 lbs x3-5
Barbell Curl: 95 lbs 1RM
Back Squat: 275 lbs x5 (pretty sure I can do much more than this but I've never tried)
Front Squat: 205 lbs x3
Deadlift: 365 lbs x2

Typical Meal Plan listed below - sometimes I'll add peanut butter or honey roasted peanut mixes in if I get bad hunger pains.
AM: 4-6 egg whites or low cholesterol eggs and 1 packet of instant oatmeal
AM Snack: 1/2 grapefruit or watermelon (add 1/2 whey protein shake on heavy lifting days)
Noon: chicken breast, broccoli (with cheddar during bulking), and 1/2 sweet potato
Afternoon snack: 1-2 servings of whey protein (+gummy bears post workout for heavy lift and cardio days)
PM: Chicken Breast or Salmon, broccoli, 1/2 sweet potato or brown rice
Bedtime: Casein protein just before bed


----------



## brazey (May 4, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

